# Homemade "Deer loader" for ATV



## sniper13 (Jul 30, 2005)

I was wondering if anybody here has made one?  I've seen new ones in Cabelas and Bass Pro catalogs, but can't really afford those. 
I mostly hunt alone, and y'all know how hard it is for folks "my age" to get a deer up on the front rack.   
I'd thought about mounting a receiver hitch on the front of my Big Bear to put a "Hitch Haul" type carrier onto. Wouldn't have to lift near as far, but wondered about stability, handling and safety.
 
I just know somebody here has rigged something up. 
Any ideas ?
I'll even accept ideas from the North Ave. Trade School.
    

Thanks,
sniper13


----------



## Darryl Yates (Jul 31, 2005)

Sniper all that I use is a 6ft piece of rope tied to a small pulley with about 15ft of rope for the pulley..Drag deer to nearest tree and tie pulley to tree as high as I can reach..Tie pull rope to deers back legs and pull it up as high as I can.Pull 4 wheeler up to tree Frt or Back and put frt of deer on rack.Go to pull rope and untie and lower down back of deer to rack.The first time or two its a littlestrange,but when ya get the hang its really easy..Works good for me anyhow...


----------



## Limbshaker (Jul 31, 2005)

Sniper, I made this one for my Explorer...........I'm in the process of making a much lower version like it for my Rubicon..............just haven't gotten there yet..........I'll help you with any ideas, on some I've made, got one for each truck......and it's a time and back saver.............actually made the first one for my pop, I'll post a pic of it next......






git'r


----------



## Limbshaker (Jul 31, 2005)

you can't tell much about it here, but it's no higher than the cab on his huntin' truck







git'r


----------



## sowega hunter (Jul 31, 2005)

I made one similar to Beardgetter's Explorers for my ATV. It also has a backrest incorporated in it. I had to get a canvas wrap to put the deer in but it works great. I can't post pics.


----------



## dbone (Jul 31, 2005)

Ron ,
It's no wonder you hunt alone did you see that buck sticking his tongue out at you


----------



## sniper13 (Jul 31, 2005)

Aww, Man

I just don't get no respect.


----------

